# Best cereal choice



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

I know that ideally you wouldn't have cereal for breakfast but which type/brand would be the best choice?

weetabix/alpen....???


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It doesn't really matter, I guess people might steer away from ones with higher sugar levels but I can't see it mattering first thing in the morning.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have Alpen for breakfast. And sometimes 'blueberry wheats' PWO.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i like granola


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

I assumed u would all have eggs or something not cereal, that good though because there's more chance of me having cereal than eggs. Don't have anything at the minute! I know that's got to change.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

curiously cinnamon :laugh:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> I assumed u would all have eggs or something not cereal' date=' that good though because there's more chance of me having cereal than eggs. Don't have anything at the minute! I know that's got to change.[/quote']
> 
> Oats and whey in the car for me... not a morning person so don't have time to fanny around cooking.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

everytime i stay in a hotel i re-discover how good crunchy nut cornflakes taste.

then i come home and get back to never bothering with breakfast


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Oats and whey for me but I'd rather have a bowl of coco pops...they turn the milk chocolatey


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Oats

Sometimes have wheatbix or granola


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheerios, special K, or eat natural with almonds and apricots (granola mix) now and again as a break from oats etc but I do eat ready brek most days


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Steve said:


> I assumed u would all have eggs or something not cereal' date=' that good though because there's more chance of me having cereal than eggs. Don't have anything at the minute! I know that's got to change.[/quote']
> 
> Mate I just buy jumbo oats put 50g in the blender turn them to powder then a scoop of chocolate whey a teaspoon full of creatine whack the skimmed milk in and hey presto ...I'm a fat barstewart by the way


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I like to buy Asda smart price muesli and add extra oats dried fruit and fresh fruit or if we're talking cereals then Kellogs Crunchy Nut is the king of cereals


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Rice crispies, with some flaked almonds!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> curiously cinnamon :laugh:


Gets my vote

Also honey nut cluster.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Coco pops with Weetabix same bowl! Try it its lush.. (Cecils)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Coco pops with Weetabix same bowl! Try it its lush.. (Cecils)


half oats half choco hoops....tis nice


----------



## Maxwellthedog (Jun 26, 2013)

Frosties in natural yoghurt.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Cheerios, special K, or eat natural with almonds and apricots (granola mix) now and again as a break from oats etc but I do eat ready brek most days


just had a massive bowl of cheerios...cornflakes I eat a lot of too and shreddies.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Anything low sugar.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

> I know that ideally you wouldn't have cereal for breakfast but which type/brand would be the best choice?
> 
> weetabix/alpen....???


Oats, Salmon, Steak, Eggs, Protein Shakes are all great breakfast choices  Scott


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Winter time porridge. summer time shreded wheat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mal said:


> just had a massive bowl of cheerios...cornflakes I eat a lot of too and shreddies.


Keep it a secret though as your not supposed to eat anything that you enjoy when you train and take aas :tongue:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oats and full sugar coke blended together is nice


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Oats and full sugar coke blended together is nice


does the blended not have a fit if you blend coke? can imagine it been like whirling mentos


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Ready brek with egg whites uuuummm yummy in my tummy??or a big fat full English grilled of course ha ha no I wish ready brek and 3 egg Whites that's the way forward


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> does the blended not have a fit if you blend coke? can imagine it been like whirling mentos


I just bang it in with some whey and it turns into a thick ice cold light brown sugary mess. Not the best choice if you ever want to see your abs, but its fooking nice


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Shredded Wheat, Bran Flakes, Porridge, Weetabix.


----------



## Forceful (Nov 30, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Oats and whey for me but I'd rather have a bowl of coco pops...they turn the milk chocolatey


Same here lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

IF you can find them, these end the cereal debate


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 141882
> 
> 
> IF you can find them, these end the cereal debate


Holy fook are these chocolate orange shreddies never seen those before,, gotta be good for you fibre, vitamin c all in one box


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

johnnya said:


> Holy fook are these chocolate orange shreddies never seen those before,, gotta be good for you fibre, vitamin c all in one box


Sure are. Only seen them in one sainsburys round here and think they were limited edition but bloody lovely

@Keeks is a big fan


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure are. Only seen them in one sainsburys round here and think they were limited edition but bloody lovely
> 
> @Keeks is a big fan


Does keeks have with quarks though because that would be just wrong


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I've heard Ezekiel is really good nutritional wise. Not tried it myself though


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tescos version of crunchy nut bites.. Better than the kellogs ones


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Keep it a secret though as your not supposed to eat anything that you enjoy when you train and take aas :tongue:


ha ha,there my cheat meals..so we are allowed...rice crispies with hot milk n sugar...nom.


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

My choice for now


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

The mini weetabix fruit and nut or the chocolate ones are surprisingly nice! My favs at the moment. Love coco pops as well mind.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

For ten years it was muesli and a protein shake....... Recently I have changed that to 2 rye bread with cottage cheese and scrambled egg covered in chopped tomatoes - I now like breakfast again!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Curiously cinnamon hands down


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure are. Only seen them in one sainsburys round here and think they were limited edition but bloody lovely
> 
> @Keeks is a big fan


 :angry: Yes, I'm a big fan of imaginary cereal. :angry:

Krave or lion cereal for me, both epic! :thumbup1:


----------



## Lee3105 (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't like oats much so ordered some Ezekiel cereal off eBay, I find it much easier on the stomach. Only problem is it works out about 6 quid a box!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lee3105 said:


> I don't like oats much so ordered some Ezekiel cereal off eBay, I find it much easier on the stomach. Only problem is it works out about 6 quid a box!!


Ouch


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lucky charms are only £5 in tesco!!

Who the fu*k would pay that?????

@RowRow eerrrrmm I heard you got some and hated them lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jordans Oat Granola, yum.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Lucky charms are only £5 in tesco!!
> 
> Who the fu*k would pay that?????
> 
> @RowRow eerrrrmm I heard you got some and hated them lol


That coz lucky charms are an import from the states


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Porridge, Weetabix or Muesli for me normally


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

1010AD said:


> That coz lucky charms are an import from the states


I know, but still a ridiculous price for a nestle cereal


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Lion bar cereal. Has @Keeks been on here yet with a vote for orange shreddies?


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shreaded Wheat... with no added salt or sugar...if I'm going for something out of a packet.

My missus makes here own Granola which consists of toasted oats, honey, dessicated coconut, some nuts and various red berries. It's lush knocked up into some Quark with a spoonful of honey or maple syrup.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Frosties at the moment for me.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Quaker oats, So Simple 2 mins in the microwave....easy money

3 boiled eggs

protein and carb shake

Every day apart from when I am offshore, then its 5 poached on toast & protein shake

Anyone else hungry now? :huh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> I assumed u would all have eggs or something not cereal' date=' that good though because there's more chance of me having cereal than eggs. Don't have anything at the minute! I know that's got to change.[/quote']
> 
> A very quick and easy tasty meal for breakfast is protein pancakes mate. I despise eggs, but my breakfast of 5 full eggs, 30g whey, 50g oats all mixed up in a dish. Pan on, oiled with olive oil and pour half the mix in the pan until it's cooked enough to be flipped. Takes no more than a minute each pancake. tasty, moist, incredibly easy to eat, plus you get protein from one of the best proteins sources known to man - eggs and whey. And a nice slow release carbohydrate from the oats, fats from egg yolks. Perfect.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> A very quick and easy tasty meal for breakfast is protein pancakes mate. I despise eggs, but my breakfast of 5 full eggs, 30g whey, 50g oats all mixed up in a dish. Pan on, oiled with olive oil and pour half the mix in the pan until it's cooked enough to be flipped. Takes no more than a minute each pancake. tasty, moist, incredibly easy to eat, plus you get protein from one of the best proteins sources known to man - eggs and whey. And a nice slow release carbohydrate from the oats, fats from egg yolks. Perfect.


Nice one. Worth a sticky that:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one. Worth a sticky that:thumbup1:


It's incredibly easy and if I can get it down in the morning than anyone can. My appetites bad at the best of times but breakfast is particularly bad. Suppose could add some blueberries too or any fruit in fact. It will be lovely with some of them walden farms calorie free syrups n


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

lambrettalad said:


> Quaker oats, So Simple 2 mins in the microwave....easy money
> 
> 3 boiled eggs
> 
> ...


Mmmmm poached eggs with Lea and perrins Worcester sauce, a little salt. Mmmmmmmm. This is the only way I think eggs are nice.


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got some Alpen porridge, think it's new. Nice


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

coco pops FTW!


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

tommyc2k7 said:


> View attachment 142263


especially if you leave it a few mins before eating


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> especially if you leave it a few mins before eating


I normally stick in a scoop of chocolate whey, to make it healthy 'n all that


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

lion bar cereal


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Lucky charms are only £5 in tesco!!
> 
> Who the fu*k would pay that?????
> 
> @RowRow eerrrrmm I heard you got some and hated them lol


Worst decision I ever made!

Horrible horrible things.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shreaded Wheat... with no added salt or sugar...if I'm going for something out of a packet.

My missus makes here own Granola which consists of toasted oats, honey, dessicated coconut, some nuts and various red berries. It's lush knocked up into some Quark with a spoonful of honey or maple syrup.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

RowRow said:


> Worst decision I ever made!
> 
> Horrible horrible things.


I must admit I was slightly tempted until lamby warned me off them after your damning verdict :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Lion bar cereal. Has @Keeks been on here yet with a vote for orange shreddies?


Oh yes!!! Choc orange shreddies are laced with crack, I'm sure of it! They're AWESOME!!!!  :drool:


----------

